
Show HN: Search products and services - dorianm
https://doma.io
======
dorianm
Made in two weeks with Rails, React, and Heroku. There are only ~1500 items
but I'm planning on adding more, at least 10 000 by the end of the week and
probably 100 000 by next week.

What do you think?

~~~
brudgers
I do not understand what it is and how I would use it. Because as a user, I
have spent thirty seconds with it. Not two weeks. So for me, it is not self-
explanatory and as a user, rails, react and heroku don't matter. If it is
built for you, then my perspective doesn't matter. If it is built for other
people, then looking at it through their eyes is important. Good luck.

~~~
dorianm
Thanks for the feedback. I made it to work well when users are in France but I
need to make it work well for international users. I will think about what's
the best way to handle international users (like having a default zoomed out
map of the world).

How to use it is by dragging and zooming the map to look for markers that
represent items, they are all in French territory for now.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. I still don't really understand what it is. Though now I know I
probably can't use it because I am not in France.

